# I broke my boat yesterday!



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, my formerly trusty Twin Vee fell apart yesterday. Seas were only 2-3', no hard running. The guys fishing noticed we had an abnormal amount of water on the port side of the boat. We quit fishing, and I started running down seas. No problem, this is a self bailing boat, right? After a couple of minutes, I made the Coast Guard call. The hull was listing and not getting any better. I put two guys bailing with 5 gallon buckets, and everyone else on the starboard side of the boat. We were able to maintain around 20 knots.
The Coast Guard boat finally arrived with a 3" pump. With it running the rest of the trip, we limped to the launch ramp.

Photos show the damage. Would you believe, the fiberglass at that point was around 1/8" thick? Extremely shoddy at best. The main 3 sided crack is around 2' long and 6" tall, the entire crack is around 6' long. Sure was glad I wasn't too far out today, 15 miles along the beach.

So, now I have to find another hull (not a Twin Vee). I'm thinking maybe a 20-22' cat hull of another brand.

And, what to do with this hull and trailer? (2003 Weekender)


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Guess I don't know that much about it, but couldn't it be glassed ??????


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow! sorry to hear about the boat but glad everyone made it back safe. did you have ins. on it?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Heard the radio traffic. Glad it turned out okay.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow!! Glad you are ok. No Twin Vee for me.

I really hate this happened to your rig. Will insurance help?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Will insurance take care of any of this? Can't remember brand names but I have heard of other cats splitting. One eighth inch thickness makes you wonder what went on at the factory. Twin vee usually has a good reputation. At least you made it back without a swim.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Unfortunately Twin Vee's have a long history of structural issues apparently due to inconsistent build quality.
I'm sorry that your hull has apparently succumbed to this defect, but very grateful you were able to get home safely.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Certainly a black eye for T~V!! If I were them, I'd be bringing you a fresh hull or offering to fix yours for nothing.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

yes you did.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy cow.....makes me think twice about launching my cat in the air like i do when it is rough!!! I reckon every trip I will do a crawl to see although mine isn't a twin v! Glad all are safe!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't think it is all Twin Vee's. It is a certain time period in their manufacturing. Don't forget all the Sea Tow boats are TV.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I don't think it is all Twin Vee's. It is a certain time period in their manufacturing. Don't forget all the Sea Tow boats are TV.


That's good info there. Sometimes there can be bad lots. My high dollar contender has voids in it too and the floor makes a cracking noise at the helm.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

What yr is your twinvee?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It should be repairable and made even stronger than factory by the right person. Although your trust in the boat may be gone.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

2003. The hull and trailer will be for sale. A good fiberglass man can fix it and make a few $'s. I don't have the time or inclination to do the work.

BTY, I got to do something I've always wanted to do, run full throttle under the east pass bridge. Did it with the FWC and the CG escort. Kinda kool! :thumbup:


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> 2003. The hull and trailer will be for sale. A good fiberglass man can fix it and make a few $'s. I don't have the time or inclination to do the work.


Limbo is right down the road from you and does great work. Understand if your trust is broken about it. I would be the same way.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, hate that happened and glad everyone is safe


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad all are safe, and fiberglass is pretty incredible. It can be built better than it was supposed to be. With that said I would definitely contact Twin Vee and tell them about it. They might offer to hook you up to keep the negative publicity from going viral.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The problem with a Twin Vee is, the business was sold somewhere around 2002. The new owners didn't make a good boat and nearly went or did go bankrupt. The original owner bought the business back, won't honor the other guys warranty. And after all, the hull is 12 years old.
And they already have plenty of negative publicity. The don't care.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Glad everyone is OK and sorry it happened. I'd be like you though; it'd be for sale. Even if it were fixable, I'd always wonder when it was going to happen again.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> Glad everyone is OK and sorry it happened. I'd be like you though; it'd be for sale. Even if it were fixable, I'd always wonder when it was going to happen again.


No telling how many other spots throughout the hull are just as thin. No way to tell until its to late.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> The problem with a Twin Vee is, the business was sold somewhere around 2002. The new owners didn't make a good boat and nearly went or did go bankrupt. The original owner bought the business back, won't honor the other guys warranty. And after all, the hull is 12 years old.
> And they already have plenty of negative publicity. The don't care.


Correct.
The new owner declared bankruptcy in Feb 2009, and the original owner bought the assets back through the bankruptcy court in November of 2009. It appears the 2003 to 2009 models had some erratic build quality. Unfortunately it's hard to tell which ones are bad until they fail. Tough situation indeed.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Guess you are looking for a hull for trips now?


----------



## Fin-icky (Sep 3, 2014)

So I finally figured out where the CG and FWC were headed. Saw them heading out the pass as I was slowly coming in.

The FWC boat was taking it easy out the pass. 5 seconds later the CG came at about 30 kts and waked the hell out of me.

Glad you made it out okay. Sorry to hear about your boat. I have a 21' sea fox if you need a boat to fish on until you can get back out there.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Fin-icky said:


> So I finally figured out where the CG and FWC were headed. Saw them heading out the pass as I was slowly coming in.
> 
> The FWC boat was taking it easy out the pass. 5 seconds later the CG came at about 30 kts and waked the hell out of me.
> 
> Glad you made it out okay. Sorry to hear about your boat. I have a 21' sea fox if you need a boat to fish on until you can get back out there.


 That's very nice of you. :thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Well, my formerly trusty Twin Vee fell apart yesterday.


 Sorry to hear that. I rode on that boat for better than two years without any problems.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang man that sucks glad yall made it back in safe. How much you thinking for the hull?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

why not talk to the original builder in a peaceful manner and ask him the chances of getting into the weak areas and fixing them. If it would be feasible to repair it and have it be safe to run. I would tell him that you have no intentions of having him do anything on the boat all you want is honest information. it could save you some money in the long run.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the input and fishing trip offers! I really can't complain about the boat, I've put over 8,000 miles on it in the gulf. I've gotten my nickle's worth out of it. 
As for fixing it and trusting it in the gulf, no. Time to move on. With some glass work, it would make a nice bait boat or a nice inshore boat.

On a happy note, I have a buddy that has a 26' Hydra Sport walk around sitting around without engines on it. He told me to just come get it. :thumbsup: I'm sure it won't be too quick with my 115's on it, but at least I will be able to fish the season. I hope to rig it this week. Maybe I can find a good 22' or so cat hull to fix up later. I'm going to miss the cat ride.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

FLEX-SEAL!!!

It works! I saw it on TV! 



Sorry. Had to. I hate to hear about all of this. Glad everyone is ok. As for a hull, I dont now what you are looking for, but I saw that someone mentioned trips. I saw an engineless Yellowfin 36 on Tallahassee Craigslist yesterday for $105K. Not quite as good a deal as a free Hydrasport, but I thought that I would mention it.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I have enjoyed your posts over the years & GLAD this situation turned out o.k., it puts a new perspective for everyone that reads this on safety as you just never know.

look forward to the next chapter despite the change of platform.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a couple of photos of the "new" boat. Larger, heavier, and rougher than I want, but I'll make snapper season with it. I spent all day yesterday stripping it. Wires running every direction, filthy, etc. I'll mount the engines this p. m. and install basic electronics. That hull is a beast! It's one of the Kevlar boat hulls.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Not what I was expecting for a "come get it boat", but that is a fine looking piece of equipment. Don't overlook the the trailer in your haste, I once did that and it was a hard lesson learned.


----------

